# Trouble with trichomes



## Alistair (Oct 9, 2008)

I did a search on trichomes and read some of the related posts.  I see that I'm not the only one to have trouble determining when they turn from cloudy to amber.  I look at the trichs on a bud and they seem to remain cloudy forever.  Then I pick the bud, trim it, and then look at the trichs a second time and notice that there are quite a few amber trichs after all.   

I think the lighting might be off. I always take a sample from the plant and look at it on my desk; I don't look at them under the bright light of the grow room.  What is the best lighting to view the trichs with?   How many more of you have had trouble determining ripeness of the trichs?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 9, 2008)

The plants grow in natural daylight .....


----------



## Alistair (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah, they grow in natural daylight.  I sometimes think that the microscope light can interfere with the appearance of the trichomes, making it more difficult to determine ripeness.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 9, 2008)

I agree, I use my camera to check Trich developement, if I use a flash set at low lux then the Trich's all look white/cloudy (even if amber are present), if I turn the flash off, the trich's are clear/milky/amber, looking at them by a window with natural light or outside is the way that I personally find works best for me.


----------



## Alistair (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, I believe I remember reading a post not too long ago where you explained how to use a camera for looking at trichs.  Could you give me a link to that post?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 9, 2008)

Was it this one?

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31033


----------



## Alistair (Oct 14, 2008)

I get confused when I see that some bud leaves or calyxes have trichomes that are let's say, cloudy, while other bud leaves or calyxes have mostly clear.  I guess that you just average it out for the region of the plant that you're studying.  Also, I understand that new trichomes are being produced while some of the older ones are turning amber and degrading.

I've noticed that with indica strains I have a tendency to let the buds over-ripen.  I keep waiting for about 20%-50% amber trichs and then it never seems to happen, so I pick it, let it dry and sample and I can tell by the buzz that I probably waited too long. So, I pick the remaining buds earlier, waiting for 100% cloudy trichs and they I like them better.

Who else has trouble determining ripeness by the trich color?  Anyone with advise?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 14, 2008)

I go by the top of the plant, I let the Trich's turn to 10-20% amber, then harvest that section (the top 1/3 of the plant), I then let the middle buds ripen (usually a week to 10 days) and harvest all the remaining plant, I go by the trich's on the bud itself, not the leaves.


----------



## Alistair (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah, there sometimes seems to be a discrepancy between the trichs on the bud leaves and those on the calyxes.  Is that why you go by those on the calyxes?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes the calyx.


----------

